# Arrowroot vs cornstarch



## corazon (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a recipe I plan to make this weekend and it calls for arrowroot.  I have cornstarch in the house and would rather use that than spend money on arrowroot.  Do I need to do anything different?  Are there any disadvantages for subing it?


----------



## Aurora (Mar 1, 2006)

*Starch Thickeners*

Here is a great site for information on all manner of food products:

http://www.foodsubs.com/ThickenStarch.html


I would just use the corn starch and make sure to cook the sauce until the starchy taste is gone.  Be sure that you bring the sauce to a boil after adding the arrowroot or corn starch.

Keep in mind that corn starch does not maintain a thick sauce if re-heated.


----------



## Billdolfski (Mar 1, 2006)

Excellent information, thank you!


----------

